# Is this Algae?



## michelleml (Oct 24, 2009)

Got new plants and found this. Im a newbie so don't no much about live plants. So please any help










If its algae will shrimp or fish take care? I only see on this one plant

Thanks


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Yes, algae. Snip those leaves off and get it out of the tank will help. If it keeps coming back there is an imbalace somewhere in CO2, lighting, ferts, bioload, or whatever.

Can you tell us about your tank set-up, parameters, etc.?


----------



## michelleml (Oct 24, 2009)

I just its been set up for a few weeks. I wasn't planning on having live plants till i found this site. So i ordered some and got them yesterday. But its a 55 gallon i have just aquariuam gravel in it right now,5 mollies, heater,and fluvul 4 plus filter. Going to go this evening to buy lights (still not sure which one) and was going to use flourite. Just got a nutrufin co2 still need to install it. But thats it still learning


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

A tank just set up for a few weeks probably hasn't finished cycling yet. Don't buy the CO2 yet, only buy if after you decide on the lights... With low light plants won't use up the CO2 in the tank so there is not really a reason to add more. Did you test the water's parameters?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

True what you say about low light tanks not being able to use the CO2. The limiting factor in most new tanks is light intensity. However, since you already have the CO2 system, it won't hurt adding it on the tank in fact it will probably help somewhat, though not as much as if you had good lights and CO2...

By the way, there is no complete cycle in a planted aquarium. For there to be a cycle the nitrogen must actually be converted into all the sub forms and end up as NO3, however, plants prefer NH3 and will absorb it before it gets converted to NO2 and NO3 so the nitrogen cycle that is so crucial to achieve in fish-only tanks never actually forms in a planted tank. This is one of the reasons plants are beneficial to fish.


----------



## oakleyhoma (Nov 11, 2008)

If snipping doesn't control it enough, or if it's getting around in too many places, consider yanking and doing a potassium permanganate dip, you can find it at hardware stores. Easier on you plants than chlorox dip. You'll need to think about what the root cause is though. Consider adding a lot of fast growing stem plants to compete with the algae for nutrients.


----------

